# How does one caulk/fill gaps in...



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

stain grade exterior trim?


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Why would there be any gaps?:whistling


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Warren said:


> Why would there be any gaps?:whistling


Because they didn’t have Warren do the work! 

Here’s the scoop:

•	Customers of mine put their house on the market. 
•	Home inspector goes through and says all the exterior trims and sidings need to be caulked.
•	All the trims are rough sawn cedar
•	All the trims are stained – heavy body stain but still translucent enough to see the grain.
•	Some of these trims are a full 1-1/2” thick, some are 5/4, some are timbers.
•	Some of the cuts were clearly made by tradesmen with less skill than you or I, but with any shrinkage, gaps are going to occur.

I’m not sure what to tell them. Caulk would look like chit!


----------



## CGreen09 (Feb 1, 2017)

Silicone?


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

CGreen09 said:


> Silicone?


That would be one of the poorer choices. Nothing sticks to it and it can't be colored (stained, etc.)


----------



## sparehair (Nov 21, 2008)

Tell them their inspector is an idiot. 

Give them a bid for it and have sellers give a ctedit to the buyers for said amount.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

http://www.americantechnologyinc.com/product-category/colorflex/


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

Had a former client who is selling their cabin that is 2x4 framed with "log" siding have a home inspector for a potential buyer say the same thing. 

My advice was don't worry about it. However, if the seller is hung up on that alone, find a color similar to the siding and go to town. Not much else you can do. It'll never be pretty but it will be functional...


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Because they didn’t have Warren do the work!
> 
> Here’s the scoop:
> 
> ...


Offer the buyer a credit and let them screw it up.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

MarkJames said:


> Offer the buyer a credit and let them screw it up.


Best answer yet, they will not be pleased if someone else does the job. Offer a few hundred credit and rid yourself of the problem


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Yup, I'd get them to offer a credit. But check this out...who knew?

http://buymbs.com/p-2493-osi-quad-color-poster-chart-351-colors.aspx

If they insist on caulk, do something dark so it looks like a shadow. Forget matching the color.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Clear big stretch.

It will even take a stain, sort of. Experiment first. 

Personally, I would take the advice of offering a credit to the buyer. That generally seems to be the goal of home inspectors anyway.


----------



## CGreen09 (Feb 1, 2017)

MarkJames said:


> That would be one of the poorer choices. Nothing sticks to it and it can't be colored (stained, etc.)


Tell buyer how great the sealant is because it wont stain from weathering and it's easily removed if they ever decide to refinish. :thumbup:

So I take it exterior grade wood filler is not at all a suitable sealant? I bought my first caulk gun a few months ago so i'm new to this...


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

CGreen09 said:


> Tell buyer how great the sealant is because it wont stain from weathering and it's easily removed if they ever decide to refinish. :thumbup:
> 
> So I take it exterior grade wood filler is not at all a suitable sealant? I bought my first caulk gun a few months ago so i'm new to this...


It all depends. First caulk gun, eh? Welcome to the club.


----------



## CGreen09 (Feb 1, 2017)

I'm an employee but i'm about ready to hire some guys off craigslist the two days a month I have to caulk and paint.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

CGreen09 said:


> Tell buyer how great the sealant is because it wont stain from weathering and it's easily removed if they ever decide to refinish. :thumbup:
> 
> So I take it exterior grade wood filler is not at all a suitable sealant? I bought my first caulk gun a few months ago so i'm new to this...


You must work for a pretty good outfit then. Most carpentry training these days seems to start with a caulking gun followed by the words, "Just go ahead and cut that angle at your best guess, if it's not right just use sumdis to fill in da gaps.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

DaVinci what's your experienced opinion? I would think that if there are openings to the components beneath the siding or trim it needs to be protected from the elements. If I needed the work I'd point out the areas that really need it then give and estimate on a semi ugly job with caulking that closely matches. But make sure that's in the contract!
MarkJames idea really is the best though.


----------



## CGreen09 (Feb 1, 2017)

Lettusbee said:


> You must work for a pretty good outfit then. Most carpentry training these days seems to start with a caulking gun followed by the words, "Just go ahead and cut that angle at your best guess, if it's not right just use sumdis to fill in da gaps.


Well I started for a good trim carpenter. And now i'm at this outfit.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

illbuildit.dd said:


> DaVinci what's your experienced opinion? I would think that if there are openings to the components beneath the siding or trim it needs to be protected from the elements. If I needed the work I'd point out the areas that really need it then give and estimate on a semi ugly job with caulking that closely matches. But make sure that's in the contract!
> MarkJames idea really is the best though.


My seasoned experience tells me that there is no way to pull this off and have it look fantastic. This is a case where “good enough” won’t do. The house is listed at $7.3 mil. It would need to look like a $7.3 mil caulk job. The house is 15,000 SF – I’m not doing this. There isn’t enough money in the world to get me to do this.

I put this question out here because I believe the inspector is making too much of this. My fear is to say “there is no way to do it right” and have someone say “your guy is an ass. Here’s what you should do…”. 

I’m opposed to even offer a reduced sales price. I would tell a potential buyer to go pound sand. There is no good way to do this… live with it or move on to the next house!


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Any chance of a small trim piece to cover the gaps?

Tom


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> My seasoned experience tells me that there is no way to pull this off and have it look fantastic. This is a case where “good enough” won’t do. The house is listed at $7.3 mil. It would need to look like a $7.3 mil caulk job. The house is 15,000 SF – I’m not doing this. There isn’t enough money in the world to get me to do this.
> 
> I put this question out here because I believe the inspector is making too much of this. My fear is to say “there is no way to do it right” and have someone say “your guy is an ass. Here’s what you should do…”.
> 
> I’m opposed to even offer a reduced sales price. I would tell a potential buyer to go pound sand. There is no good way to do this… live with it or move on to the next house!


Holy chit...
Yeah a house of that caliber needs a hack or an expert with lots of time on their hands. No in between. I'd walk away too. Politely


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

tjbnwi said:


> Any chance of a small trim piece to cover the gaps?
> 
> Tom


I like the idea. I thought about that, but in some locations (birdhouses, posts and beams) it can get real busy real fast.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> I like the idea. I thought about that, but in some locations (birdhouses, posts and beams) it can get real busy real fast.


Price accordingly....

Tom


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

illbuildit.dd said:


> Holy chit...
> Yeah a house of that caliber needs a hack or an expert with lots of time on their hands. No in between. I'd walk away too. Politely


I’m not in any fashion walking away. These are really good clients that trust me. They’re building a new house and they will keep us on for maintenance and the odd remodel project. They are asking me for advice and I’d like to give them the best I can. So I ran it by you guys to confirm my thinking. Thanks fellas! :thumbsup:


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

tjbnwi said:


> Price accordingly....
> 
> Tom


Busy looking - not busy with activity. I always price accordingly :thumbsup:


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Now I have never tried this but could you take a water based stain that matches and mix it with some clear Big Stretch? I mix up color matched caulk all the time with my caulk mixer. As long as it is latex paint it color matches perfect. So I'm wondering if the Latex caulk will take a water based stain. Might give it a try.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> I’m not in any fashion walking away. *These are really good clients that trust me. * They’re building a new house and they will keep us on for maintenance and the odd remodel project. They are asking me for advice and I’d like to give them the best I can. So I ran it by you guys to confirm my thinking. Thanks fellas! :thumbsup:


All the more reason to press for doing it right on a $7.3 Million dollar home... :thumbsup:


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Have you considered one of the commercial caulking outfits that color matches the big buckets of caulking on site? In residential about the only time you see these companies is when timber meets stucco or masonry.


----------



## John1957 (Nov 20, 2016)

Caulking.....nope...... low rent type of fix. Depending on the species of cedar, it will only let go anyways.

Most gaps in cedar can be filled with thin strips of ripped cedar while carefully matching the grain as close as possible, and then sanding in. I like the Weldwood plastic water mixed resin because it sands out beautifully and doesn't discolor the repaired area. I did some repair work in a guys tree damaged cedar trimmed gun room a few years back, and I have done a lot of cedar trim repair on sailboats using the same method. I look for cedar stock with various patterns and tones and I end up cutting a lot of wood just to match even the smallest repairs some times.
It's a PITA, but if you take your time they will never know you were there.

https://www.amazon.com/00203-Weldwo...3J16/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1334535154&sr=8-1


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

John1957 said:


> Caulking.....nope...... low rent type of fix. Depending on the species of cedar, it will only let go anyways.
> 
> Most gaps in cedar can be filled with thin strips of ripped cedar while carefully matching the grain as close as possible, and then sanding in. I like the Weldwood plastic water mixed resin because it sands out beautifully and doesn't discolor the repaired area. I did some repair work in a guys tree damaged cedar trimmed gun room a few years back, and I have done a lot of cedar trim repair on sailboats using the same method. I look for cedar stock with various patterns and tones and I end up cutting a lot of wood just to match even the smallest repairs some times.
> It's a PITA, but if you take your time they will never know you were there.
> ...


John, I get the Weldwood concept, but I’m not sure I understand the “the thin strips of ripped cedar… matching the grain.” Most of these joints are end grain.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> John, I get the Weldwood concept, but I’m not sure I understand the “the thin strips of ripped cedar… matching the grain.” Most of these joints are end grain.


I think he is talking about making fillers for the gaps. 

Tom


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> •	All the trims are rough sawn cedar


No caulk, and no sanding unless the areas can be protected.

If it is a rain screen design, those gaps may be intentional.:whistling


----------



## John1957 (Nov 20, 2016)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> John, I get the Weldwood concept, but I’m not sure I understand the “the thin strips of ripped cedar… matching the grain.” Most of these joints are end grain.


Have any pics available?


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

John1957 said:


> Have any pics available?


Chit! I was there today and meant to get pics… but I didn’t. Getting old is a biatch.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Chit! I was there today and meant to get pics… but I didn’t. Getting old is a biatch.


Now we have to send you a bill... :whistling :laughing:

Or you could donate some points to TFT...


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

However, I did remember to take some pics of a couple murals in the house. The bar one is my favorite.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

KAP said:


> Now we have to send you a bill... :whistling :laughing:
> 
> Or you could donate some points to TFT...


I always donate my points to TFT. Did you really accumulate 15k points this year?


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> I always donate my points to TFT. Did you really accumulate 15k points this year?


Nope... last year through this year...


----------



## TBM (Oct 13, 2016)

Chinking its expensive but looks good. Or buy some cedar and make dust mix with glue and fill. 3parts dust one part glue.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

TBM said:


> Chinking its expensive but looks good.


What’s “Chinking”? 

Are we in the P&R section!


----------

